
Angular vs. React – the DEAL BREAKER - chandanrai
https://medium.com/@dominik.tarnowski2/angular-vs-react-the-deal-breaker-7d76c04496bc#.tjtoleaub
======
kylecordes
This seems like yet another extremely cursory comparison. Many of the
complaints against Angular have almost no meaning, to suggest whoever wrote
this simply knows more about the other things they wrote about than Angular.

For example: Types are extremely useful if you have a substantial team
building a substantial project. TypeScript is a strength of angular, not a
weakness. It does not require you to have types for third-party libraries,
with a couple of lines of code you can get untyped access to any third-party
library. But you will want to types because they make for a better and more
scalable development experience.

There are good reasons to prefer different types of libraries for different
uses, but they are deeper than the brief sentences in this article can cover.

